# Liverpool urbanites meet up



## stereotypical (Sep 10, 2005)

Liverpool urbanites unite for much drinking and socialisation.

I was thinking maybe a friday night meet up in Hannahs bar in a few weeks?

Anyone interested?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

i'd be up for it - although being new to the city, i've no idea where Hannah's is


----------



## Strawman (Sep 12, 2005)

Id love to come, but I work till midnight monday-friday. If its possible to move it to a weekend that would be great


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 12, 2005)

Where's Hannah's?


----------



## Strawman (Sep 12, 2005)

Hannahs is on Hardman street next door to the bombed out church. Weird pub because from the outside on a weekend it looks like the kind of place youd want to avoid but it can have quite a good mix of people in it. Loud music tho so unlesss it warm enough to sit outside on the veranda its not the best of pubs to have a chat in.


----------



## chio (Sep 12, 2005)

Friday nights are good for me.

It'd be my first trip up to Liverpool for a while, too!


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd def be up for this


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2005)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Liverpool urbanites unite for much drinking and socialisation.
> 
> I was thinking maybe a friday night meet up in Hannahs bar in a few weeks?
> 
> Anyone interested?



If it's the 7th or 8th of next month I might pop in for a couple of beers. Will be in town to meet friends and go watch The Fall.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 13, 2005)

A plan it is then   

As mentioned above Hannahs bar is on Hardman street next to the bombed out church, at the top of bold st.  Its pretty close to central or lime st station for those that will be gettin the train.

Good funky bar, well worth a visist


----------



## anfield (Sep 13, 2005)

FYI:

*What: Communities In Struggle Film Night
Where: The Venue, The Casa, 29 Hope Street Liverpool
When: Thursday 15th September. 7.30pm*

This event, organised by the Liverpool Social Forum, is the opener to the week of events recalling and celebrating the 10th Anniversary of the start of the Liverpool Docks Strike in 1995.

Films include The Kirkby Rent Strike, The Harder They Fall, excerpts from Dockers, Argentina In Revolt, Undercurrents videos featuring the Seattle, Prague & Seattle riots and a same-night showing of the brand new film featuring the struggles of the residents of the Boot Estate, Norris Green.

Poets and acoustic musicians will also perform in a night of exciting and
stimulating discourse.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 13, 2005)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Hannahs is on Hardman street next door to the bombed out church. Weird pub because from the outside on a weekend it looks like the kind of place youd want to avoid but it can have quite a good mix of people in it. Loud music tho so unlesss it warm enough to sit outside on the veranda its not the best of pubs to have a chat in.



aha - know where ya mean, never knew what it was called - thanks

btw me and a friend are starting a little evening first friday of the month at the Cali pub on Catherine Street - we going to have some music, but not as loud as they usually have it in there. So perhaps an alternative place to meet up ? friday the 7th is our second bash there. It's free and everyone is welcome btw.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 13, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> btw me and a friend are starting a little evening first friday of the month at the Cali pub on Catherine Street - we going to have some music, but not as loud as they usually have it in there. So perhaps an alternative place to meet up ? friday the 7th is our second bash there. It's free and everyone is welcome btw.



I love the Cali   

Defo one of the best pubs in town.  What sorta night you putting on there? the hip-hop and jungle nights on Thursdays used to be phat as fuck  

I reckon Hannahs would be a better meeting place as its easier to find and more chilled than the cali (which can be full of dodgy fuckers sometimes).

I'll come down on the 7th


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 13, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> aha - know where ya mean, never knew what it was called - thanks
> 
> btw me and a friend are starting a little evening first friday of the month at the Cali pub on Catherine Street - we going to have some music, but not as loud as they usually have it in there. So perhaps an alternative place to meet up ? friday the 7th is our second bash there. It's free and everyone is welcome btw.



Where's Catherine street again, my memory is shot. I'm looking forward to the Cracke, Pilgrim, Hardman Street. Been a year since I went out on the beer in Liverpool and it's about 7 years since I lived there. Although I do live close in North Wales.

What kind of music are you playing I'll try and drag people along if it's something we like.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 13, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Where's Catherine street again, my memory is shot.



Its at the very top of Hardman St, right up past the philamonic. Keep going till you get to the junction and take a right.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 13, 2005)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Its at the very top of Hardman St, right up past the philamonic. Keep going till you get to the junction and take a right.



Is it the street before Falkner street then? I used to live on Falkner st.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 14, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Is it the street before Falkner street then? I used to live on Falkner st.



Yeah thats the one.  It leads onto Upper Parliament Street


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 14, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> What kind of music are you playing I'll try and drag people along if it's something we like.



a bit of a mixture - the night is called "It's Not Bangin" - as we don't play hard house / drum and bass or anything too bangin' - instead we play reggae, dub, funk, rare groove, soul and a bit of disco towards the end

we did a couple of nights there before the summer during the week and the management liked it - as it was different from all the other nights they have in there and have invited us back with a Friday night - which is great

our opening night is next Wednesday 21st during freshers week and then first Friday of the month;

http://www.merseytribe.com/its_not_bangin.htm

if ya come along please come and say hello

dave


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 14, 2005)

Disco Dave, I've planted the seed with my friends that if we are visiting old haunts around Hardman Street then we should check out It's Not Banging!

It sounds like my cup of tea, dub and funk, and soul...yes please!

It will be cool to meet a few urbanites, but I will also be with friends I haven't seen in a long time...don't know if I'll be able to hang around too long. Still, I'll do by best to say hello!


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 14, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> a bit of a mixture - the night is called "It's Not Bangin" - as we don't play hard house / drum and bass or anything too bangin' - instead we play reggae, dub, funk, rare groove, soul and a bit of disco towards the end
> 
> we did a couple of nights there before the summer during the week and the management liked it - as it was different from all the other nights they have in there and have invited us back with a Friday night - which is great
> 
> ...



This sounds good, reckon I'll make an appearance on the 21st.


----------



## Mr T (Sep 14, 2005)

Count me in, I didn't know there were so many of us on here(!)


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 21, 2005)

a little bump to remind Liverpool peeps, that "It's Not Bangin'" is on this evening at the Cali - absolutely free to get in - please come and say hello - i'll have me Urban75 t-shirt on

dave


----------



## harpo (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll be in the Pool from 28th Oct to 6 November if there's owt on then?  I was born and grew up there but moved away in 1991 and I can't get over how fab the nightlife is these days.


----------



## djtrees (Sep 25, 2005)

*Cheeky Bump*

oops sorry  

hopefully ill be able to get to some other urban liverpool do at somepoint


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 26, 2005)

djtrees said:
			
		

> Im bumping this to let people know about a night Im putting on in Liverpool, hope Im not doing anything terrible, its on this coming friday the 30th and its £3.99, and it starts about 8ish. Please come itll be great
> <snip>


It is considered polite to to pm editor before advertising commercial events on the boards, you know.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 4, 2005)

*It's Not Bangin' - this Friday and it's free*

just checked with the moderators .... another attempt for a Liverpool meetup - this Friday, or another first Friday of the month

..........

It's Not Bangin'

Returns to the Cali on Catharine Street, Liverpool for some more music, taking in everything from dub reggae, junk funk and eighties, through to soul, rare grooves and some disco.

It's free and now on the first Friday of every month - next party Friday 7th October - from 7pm until late.

Here is the e-flyer - http://www.merseytribe.com/its_not_bangin.htm

..............


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 4, 2005)

I will try to make it....what time is it on?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 6, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> I will try to make it....what time is it on?



7pm until midnight - possibly later


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> 7pm until midnight - possibly later



Cheers. I'm meeting friends at 9ish so I'll try and drag 'em along at some point.

Any other urbanites going?


----------



## Strawman (Oct 7, 2005)

does the callie have a late licence then or is it a stay behind?

I usually end up in the everyman bistro for post 11pm drinking but would much prefer the callie if its open.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 9, 2005)

they had to shut at 11 unfortunately - they've had problems with their licence recently - and while they have done loads of lock ins in the past (their Chubuku after parties for instance) they are giving it a rest at the moment

should have a recording of the nights music soonish - i'll post it up here


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 9, 2005)

People were arriving late in Liverpool (past ten) so we couldn't make it. Ended up in the students union feeling old! The Fall were awesome on Saturday tho'


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 31, 2005)

If any of the Liverpool posse are about this coming Friday, it'd be nice to see you at

It's Not Bangin' 

Returns to the Cali on Catharine Street for some more music, taking in everything from dub reggae, junk funk and eighties, through to soul, rare grooves and some disco. 

It's free and now on the first Friday of every month - next party Friday 4th November - from 7pm until 11pm. 

Here is the e-flyer - http://www.merseytribe.com/its_not_bangin.htm

Here are some of the tracks I played last time we were down there;

Fatback Band	(Are you ready) Do the Bus Stop
Kenny Dope	Can you handle it?
The Emotions	Flowers
Inner Life	Moment of my Life
Jon Lucien	Would you believe in me
Nadirah Shakoor	Just a breath away
Pete Rodriguez	I like it (I like it like that)
Coke Escovedo	Runaway
Esther Williams	Last night changed it all
Rufus Thomas	Itch and Scratch
Thelma Houston	I'm here again
Ray Baretto	Pastime Paradise
Melba Moore	Standing right here
Gabor Szabo	Spellbinder
Talking Heads	Born under punches
Barrabas	Woman
Earth Wind and Fire	Evil
Earth Wind and Fire	Brazilian Love Affair


----------



## soulman (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a nice eclectic mix Dave. Pretty much something for everyone


----------



## djtrees (Oct 31, 2005)

Oooh if Im out and about I might try and drag some fools to this, and possibly tap you up about a DJ slot as well while Im at it if possible


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 3, 2005)

djtrees said:
			
		

> Oooh if Im out and about I might try and drag some fools to this, and possibly tap you up about a DJ slot as well while Im at it if possible



yeah, that'd be cool - i can introduce you to the bar manager - you might be able to get ya own night down there - not sure how is bookings diary is looking though


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 23, 2005)

Not sure if the Liverpool Urbanites meet up ever happened - so here is another chance at the little music evening that I DJ at. It's on Friday 2nd December at the Cali on Catharine Street and is called "It's Not Bangin'!". We play all-sorts really, my partner in crime Stuart drops all things dub and reggae-tastic, while i play soul, funk and disco towards the end of the evening. And the best thing about it, is that it's free. Hopefully see some of you there.

Quick edit to say the Cali now has a late licence and the music will go on until about 3am


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 19, 2005)

we are back with our christmas party at the Cali, this Friday if anyone fancys it - same musical policy as before and open until 2am !

anyway here are some the tunes dropped at the last one

Instant Funk - Got My Mind Made Up
Kool and the Gang - Spirit of the Boogie
Jimmy Bo Horne - Spank
Candi Staton - When You Wake Up Tomorrow
Ray Baretto - Pastime Paradise
Thelma Houston - I'm Here Again
Melba Moore - Standing Right There
Santana - Singing Winds Crying Beast
The Blackbirds - Walking in Rhythm
Coro Miyare - Fania All Stars
Herbie Mann - Violet Don't Be Blue
Santana - Oye Como Va


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2005)

hmm, i'm up in liverpool on friday, so might pop in


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2005)

Didn't know you've moved to Liverpool Disco Dave!

How long you been there for?

My other 'arf is a Liverpool lass. Love the place.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Han

I've been up here about 18 months - had had enough of London life, the traffic, the commmute, the cost and this coincided with a desire to start my own business. Chose Liverpool as I've been visiting the city for about 12 years, and have family here and parents quite close.

Really glad I made the move, my business is doing well and personally I'm a couple of years down the road of a career change to becoming a photographer - a bit of a slow process but starting to get there. But it is true what they say, people are much more friendly up here, it's cheaper than the capital to do most things and a better quality of life i think.

Also they have some crazy pubs that let me and my mates play tunes all night in, which is a bonus ! Drop me a message next time you are up here as it'd be nice to meet for a drink.

Dave


----------



## Strawman (Dec 20, 2005)

Might try and pop in to the callie on Friday - although im far too shy to go uo to the DJs and ask for disco dave


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 21, 2005)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Might try and pop in to the callie on Friday - although im far too shy to go uo to the DJs and ask for disco dave



we don't bite  seriously it'd be great to see you down there


----------



## han (Dec 21, 2005)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> Drop me a message next time you are up here as it'd be nice to meet for a drink.
> 
> Dave



Nice one, will do   

Sounds like you're doing loads of good stuff.  Hurrah 

Yep the peeps are great aren't they!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 20, 2006)

It's Not Bangin' is back at the Cali, Friday the 3rd of Feb - more of the same music - reggae, funk, soul, disco etc. Be lovely to meet some more Urbanites down there


----------



## Tooter (Jan 25, 2006)

can we not meet at the blue angel.....   

Sounds ace! I've been drinking in the Cali for years........count me in...


----------



## stereotypical (Jan 26, 2006)

Tooter said:
			
		

> can we not meet at the blue angel.....



The raz is fucking great


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 22, 2006)

ok - it's my usual monthly roll call for the Liverpool troopers - we are back on Friday 3rd March at the Cali playing more reggae, dub, funk and whatever else we fancy really - got a really nice crowd in there last month, so it's beginning to build

if there are any Liverpool based Urbanite DJs reading this that play similar sorts of music, it'd be great to hook up, as we have a few slots up for grabs at this and other potential events in the near future - pop down on the 3rd for a natter

here is a selection of what DJ Stuart B played last month;

Young Tiger "Calypso Be"
Sinead O'Connor "Throw Down Your Arms"
Sinead O'Connor "Curly Locks"
Damien 'Junior Gong' Marley "Welcome to Jamrock"
Damien 'Junior Gong' Marley "There For You"
UVX "African Sun"
Femi Kuti "Truth Don Die" (Nuyorican Soul Version)
Brenda Fassie "Soon, Very Soon" (Howie B mix)
David King "Srade Nam"
Salif Keita "Madan" (Days of Holly mix)
Chicco "MoDJadji" (African Dub)
Inner Circle "T.S.O.P."
Norma Frazer "R.E.S.P.E.C.T."
Chosen Few "Tears of a Clown"
Madness "Night Boat to Cairo"
Sean Paul "Dutty Rock"
Beenie Man "Gospel Time"
Red Rat "Nuh Live No Weh"
Malcolm McLaren "Double Dutch"
Lady Saw "I Got Your Man"
Marvia Providence "Hear My Cry"
Buccaneer "Good Lord" (Tabernacle/Armour of God riddim)
Elephant Man "Too Bad Mind (Soca mix" (Tabernacle/Armour of God riddim)
Macka Diamond "Mek That Money" (Scoobay riddim)
Cecile "Send It On" (Scoobay riddim)
Junior Kelly "Korruption" (Doctor's Darling riddim)
Tanya Stephens "It's A Pity" (Doctor's Darling riddim)
Tanya Stephens "Need You Tonight" (Cure riddim)
TOK "Shining Star" (Cure riddim)
Spragga Benz "Who Next" (Sleng Teng riddim)
Wayne Smith "Morning News" (Sleng Teng riddim)
Saba Tooth "Dabba" (Sleng Teng riddim)


----------



## djtrees (Feb 23, 2006)

I do keep saying this but ill try and get me arse down to this at some point, just for the tunes and that but also to try and pester youse for a slot

hopefully see you on the 3rd, oh and if your doing nowt tomorrow mister dave theres stuff on at the bar fresa thats good if you want to come and have a look at some messy japanese shoutingness?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 28, 2006)

unfortunately just heard from the Cali - it's closing down this weekend - so Friday will be the last It's Not Bangin there ! Which is a shame, but we intend to have a storming evening and have some guest DJs coming down to help us go out in style, so it should be rammed


----------



## Strawman (Mar 2, 2006)

The cali's shutting down??!    

Id heard the landlord had a bad year but thats really awful news, great little pub is the cali.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 3, 2006)

massive rent increases have forced the manager / landlord out

no doubt to be replaced by more "luxury" flats !


----------



## Mr T (Mar 3, 2006)

that sucks - the blackburne arms has just shut too   might try and make it tonight for a bit


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> that sucks - the blackburne arms has just shut too   might try and make it tonight for a bit



apparently that's going to be some posh gastro-pub with a dining room and some B&B style bedrooms


----------



## stereotypical (Mar 8, 2006)

Yet more real culture being replaced by bollocks 'culture'


----------



## Strawman (Mar 8, 2006)

Did anyone go to the cali on saturday? I made it in about half midnight and it was a great night - cant remember leaving tho


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 9, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Did anyone go to the cali on saturday? I made it in about half midnight and it was a great night - cant remember leaving tho



i was supposed to be there taking some photos to record the last night, but managed to get too spangled the previous evening to attend - i think every DJ was planning to turn up for a slot, so should've been busy


----------



## ewok (Mar 27, 2006)

sorry have only just seen this thread are there many Liverpool urbanites?


----------



## stereotypical (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah there's a fair few of us here like   

One more for the scouse crew?


----------



## BIG davie H (Apr 4, 2006)

*in liverpool for the national*

just arrived back home any one up for drinks this weekend from a scouser living in London  
I am in crosby for a few weeks


----------



## stereotypical (May 31, 2006)

The Cali's back open again


----------



## Strawman (May 31, 2006)

same owner? whats the story?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 2, 2006)

different landlord (him and his wife also manage the Grapes) - same owner afaik - they have some jazz on a sunday and a few one offs DJ wise. Myself and me mate asked about DJing again in there, but they didn't seem too interested.

We are currently looking for somewhere to play vinyl and laptop music (dub, reggae, soul, funk, disco) in the town Fri / Sat once a month - any ideas?


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 2, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> different landlord (him and his wife also manage the Grapes) - same owner afaik - they have some jazz on a sunday and a few one offs DJ wise. Myself and me mate asked about DJing again in there, but they didn't seem too interested.
> 
> We are currently looking for somewhere to play vinyl and laptop music (dub, reggae, soul, funk, disco) in the town Fri / Sat once a month - any ideas?



Yeah the new landlord/lady are both sound, the grapes is a boss pub too.  Was in there for some mellow jazz last sunday, was really nice.  They have deffo sorted the place out like. 

You could try Magnet, Hannahs (upstairs) or Lemon Lounge


----------

